# Spay Day tomorrow! Eeek!



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey everyone,

It's Molly's Spay Day tomorrow... I have total faith in my vet and know they'll look after her but I'm feeling VERY anxious about it. He said that I can be present for the premed so that she won't be aware that I've left her and I can hold her until she nods off. I know that whipping out the giblets it is a really common everyday occurrance and nothing to worry about but... eeeeeek!

I think I'll need wine tomorrow. Lots of wine.

x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Any surgery is scary, and no matter how commonly done spays are they are still major surgery. Your vet sounds lovely though.
Wine sounds like an excellent idea, and lots of things to distract you.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

What's the recovery rate like? Should I expect a puppy that's feeling very sorry for herself? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She will be extremely groggy from the unaesthetic, and very sore around the incision to begin with, so yes be prepared for a very sad girl who will take a couple of days to get back to normal. the anesthetic can make them nauseous, and unwilling to eat and often upsets their tums.
the hardest part is trying to stop them bouncing around once they start feeling better


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck! It will be so nice when it's all over and done with. I found that Odie mostly wanted to sleep after her surgery.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of Molly...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking of y'all today!


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. Surgery went well, and she was very brave. You're right - I am VERY relieved it's over and she's home again. She's very tired and has finally found a position she can sleep in comfort... x




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Im so glad Molly's spay went well, it's such nerve wrecking time!! I'm hoping to spay mimi as soon as her liver enzymes are back to normal. 

Kisses to Molly!! Mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

She is feeling very sorry for herself today, she's kept a tiny bit of fish down this morning which is good as it had her tablet in it (she sicked up last night's fish and was sick when she got up this morning but it was just bile from an empty tum). My only concern is that she hasn't had a wee or a poo since I've bought her home (around 3pm yesterday). I'm thinking this is because she put nothing in her tummy all day yesterday and has been resting all the time... is it normal to not need a wee for this long? x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

